# Cheap batteries for lighted nocks !!!



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

Today, I drove many miles searching for Thill-Type Replacement Batteries. 

Dick's had (1) red one . . . I bought it. BassPro had a REORDER Sign (as usual) where they hang for $4.49 + Tax. The guy who works there said I would be "shocked at the number of bowhunters who look for those dang batteries each DAY !" :set1_punch:

Well, through searching here on AT I found a POST by BEAVERMAN and was able to purchase (10) Replacement Batteries (Red) for $24.95 + $6.95 S/H . . . that's $3.19 TYD ! :rockband:

I wanted to share my good fortune with all my fellow ATer's ! :darkbeer:

Check it out . . . 

http://www.hawglite.com/order.html


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*If i have helped you let me know !*

LEAVE A REPLY . . . IF I HAVE HELPED YOU and NOT WASTED YOUR TIME . . . :dontknow:

ANYBODY USED INFO TO SAVE MONEY ???


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

I haven't made any yet, but this will help when I find time. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I had the nocks and the past few times looking at box stores no one had these led/battery in stock. Thanks again.


----------



## TAILG8R (Oct 16, 2009)

Good info...Thanks


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*batteries*

found mine at fishermanswarehouse.com. they are 2.49 each.thought i would share.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure which plans you all are using to make your nocks but make sure to check out revoarcher's thread in the classifieds. Much easier to make than the other ways.


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Watch Out For The High S/H Charges !*

Add the High Shipping charges and it might not be a good deal ! I have learned so much from ATer's . . . :darkbeer:


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

You can get a 10 pack of batteries for 24.99 at http://www.hawglite.com/order.html Just scroll down it's toward the bottom. 

Order 2 of the 10 packs plus a bottle of HawgRub and you get free shipping (total has to be over $50). The HawgRub seasoning is great. I use it all the time and not just on meat. I've used it on fried eggs, french fries, corn on the cob, etc.


----------



## sport201 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's awesome thanks for the info order is in


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey ya'll! We just dropped the price on the 10 packs LED/batterys to $21.99 to help offset the shipping! We're also selling Staff Shooter shirts for $9.95 to get the summer inventory off the shelf! :blob1:


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great to hear companies listen to the end users. The price drop to offset shipping was nice. Just ordered my set today. 

Thanks


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*The POWER Of AT Response !*

Hey Guys & Girlz !

Due to the response from this THREAD . . . the price has been LOWERED ! :darkbeer:

See the POWER of ATer's when we join together to share info . . . :wav:

david


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

kellyg said:


> Hey ya'll! We just dropped the price on the 10 packs LED/batterys to $21.99 to help offset the shipping! We're also selling Staff Shooter shirts for $9.95 to get the summer inventory off the shelf! :blob1:


Great deal on the lights! With the price drop 2x 10 pack of lights and a bottle of HawgRub is still over 50 for the free shipping. 2.20/light is a great deal :thumbs_up

What sizes of shirts do you have in stock? Mine may need 2-3 x on it.


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

BigL, we have large, x-large and 2x in stock. If you need a 3x or something smaller than a large, give us a couple of weeks and we'll get'em to ya! Be sure to enter your size in the instructions section of the order page.


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

kellyg said:


> Hey ya'll! We just dropped the price on the 10 packs LED/batterys to $21.99 to help offset the shipping! We're also selling Staff Shooter shirts for $9.95 to get the summer inventory off the shelf! :blob1:


I just looked on your site. Very nice by the way. Price still is at $24.99, do we have a code or something to use at checkout to get the $21.99 price?


----------



## Thwackman (Aug 12, 2009)

*Question about the HawgLite replacement LED's*

Does anyone know what color the replacement LED's are?


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Stangbeater said:


> I just looked on your site. Very nice by the way. Price still is at $24.99, do we have a code or something to use at checkout to get the $21.99 price?


Thanks Stangbeater! You may need to refresh the page or some such, I personally lowered the price and all the orders that have come in are at $21.99. 

http://www.hawglite.com/order.html

Thwackman, the LEDs are red. 

Thanks ya'll!! :wink:


----------



## Thwackman (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks KellyG!


----------



## Scotty G (Sep 27, 2007)

Is everyone having good luck w/ making the lights? I bought three and none of the came out right. I always seem to glue the light to the nock. The last one I made worked for about three shots and then quit working. Any tricks or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Nock*



Scotty G said:


> Is everyone having good luck w/ making the lights? I bought three and none of the came out right. I always seem to glue the light to the nock. The last one I made worked for about three shots and then quit working. Any tricks or tips would be appreciated!


Actually u r gluing light to nock,don't use excessive amt of glue as it will run into on/off mechanism and prevent light from actvating


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fast service. Got my today. 

What the best way to glue these in to the nock, Hot glue, CA, Fetching glue?
Can't wait to test them out.

Thanks


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*To The Top*

Just tryin' to save ATers money !!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jss204 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great info always looking to save money.


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

I see a lot of folks having trouble glueing the nocks to the LED/batteries it seems. The way we do our PoNocks, there's no danger of this. 

Also, those of you putting DIY nocks in .246 shafts can use our injection molded nockstops a lot easier/cheaper than cutting a nock or whittling wood. The nockstops will be on the website for purchase in the next few days at 25 for $2.49. We're also filming a 'how-to' of the installation of our PoNocks that'll be posted soon.


----------



## BUCK_NASTY (Aug 7, 2009)

just ordered a 10 pack.. thanks for the info!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*10 pack*

Just put an order in for some Lighted Batteries! Thanks for the good price!!!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*Nockstops*



kellyg said:


> I see a lot of folks having trouble glueing the nocks to the LED/batteries it seems. The way we do our PoNocks, there's no danger of this.
> 
> Also, those of you putting DIY nocks in .246 shafts can use our injection molded nockstops a lot easier/cheaper than cutting a nock or whittling wood. The nockstops will be on the website for purchase in the next few days at 25 for $2.49. We're also filming a 'how-to' of the installation of our PoNocks that'll be posted soon.


Will they fit Victory Arrow 400? If so when they are ready I would like to place an order. I just ordered you 10 pk lights


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

hoytgirl00 said:


> found mine at fishermanswarehouse.com. they are 2.49 each.thought i would share.


I was looking at the ones on fishermanswarehouse because I was going to pick up a few green ones. They are currently $2.99 each and shipping is $8.50 unless you spend $50 then you qualify for free shipping.


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*$2.19 Each Battery Is Unbelievable Price !*

ttt


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*Homemade lighted nocks AWSOME!!!!!!!*



memphistinker said:


> ttt


x2 ttt


----------



## Gobstopper (Aug 26, 2009)

*Hawglites*

Has anyone sucessfully used the Hawglite batteries using the Revoarcher method for lighted nocks?


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Gobstopper, it is my understanding there is one company with the global patent for making the push-pull type lighted batteries, they are all the same. We buy from the same company as 'thill', Walmart and all the others, only difference is the price.


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Home made lighted nocks*

I just ordered 20 of the Thill replacement batteries (the ones used to make the lighted nocks - posted many times on various threads of AT) from www.hawglite.com 

After getting a shipping cost to Australia and telling Kelly that I was going to order 20 of them, SHE DROPPED THE PRICE !!!!!!

Now that's what I call incredible customer service.

Landed at my door in Australia for $2.64 each !!!

Kelly...you're amazing. :77::aniangel::thumbs_up


----------



## deerdude7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just placed an order.

Thanks


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey ya'll, we just added a 20ct option to the battery/LED's and also added the nockstops for .246 shafts.

Here's a 'how to' on setup.

Setup for the PoNock


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*KellyG*

Thought the 10pk price was lowered to $21.99 but on net page it is $24.99.

Both are GREAT, much lower than competition . . . but?

???


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

WHAT THE HE.... I fixed it, along with a couple of other price reductions. Staff Shooter shirts are now $9.95 and HawgRub is $4.99. :darkbeer:


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

kellyg said:


> WHAT THE HE.... I fixed it, along with a couple of other price reductions. Staff Shooter shirts are now $9.95 and HawgRub is $4.99. :darkbeer:


I think the rub is making me fat! I've been eating a lot more ribs than I used to! 

Great job Kelly in the price reductions.


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*GREAT DEAL FOR ATer's !!!*

Ttt


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Battery installation video !*

When you buy your 10 batteries for $21.99 . . . Check out this video -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko2KdvfWVnU


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Check out this video !*

How To Install Battery for Light Nock -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko2KdvfWVnU


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Save Money !!!*

TTT Save Money !


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

What's the best way around the bushing? I'm using alum arrows and the bushing is smaller than the shaft. Is my only choice to stick a piece of wood past the bushing and dump expoy into the hole and gob it on? It did work but now the arrow makes a whisting sound when shot. And is a little off when shot. Since the wood hugs on one side, I guess it throw it a little off balance.

Or how can one remove the bushing?


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*I Saw A Post Somewhere . . . Research !*

You can search using different parameters and find it on AT or Google.


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

kellyg said:


> Hey ya'll! We just dropped the price on the 10 packs LED/batterys to $21.99 to help offset the shipping! We're also selling Staff Shooter shirts for $9.95 to get the summer inventory off the shelf! :blob1:


Price is still 24.99 for the 10 pack, id really love to try them out but the shipping kills the deal. What company 
manufactures the push pull batteries?


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

kellyg said:


> WHAT THE HE.... I fixed it, along with a couple of other price reductions. Staff Shooter shirts are now $9.95 and HawgRub is $4.99. :darkbeer:


So is the 10pk of lights $24.99 or $21.99? Your website says $24.99.


----------



## revoarcher (Jul 18, 2006)

Gene1 said:


> What's the best way around the bushing? I'm using alum arrows and the bushing is smaller than the shaft. Is my only choice to stick a piece of wood past the bushing and dump expoy into the hole and gob it on? It did work but now the arrow makes a whisting sound when shot. And is a little off when shot. Since the wood hugs on one side, I guess it throw it a little off balance.
> 
> Or how can one remove the bushing?


Check out the revoarcher way of making them. With this method there is no need for a stopper reducing weight and headaches and they work great with unibushings.


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Hawglite*

Well, just to follow up on this. Kelly sent the 20 batteries/lights I ordered. But get this...she sent them the day BEFORE I paid for them.

Then, when I received them, I sent her a thank you email and casually mentioned that 5 of them didn't work.

I have just received the 5 replacements...without me even asking for them.

Kelly, do you have a PhD in customer service ??????

Thank you so much.





ToxArch1 said:


> I just ordered 20 of the Thill replacement batteries (the ones used to make the lighted nocks - posted many times on various threads of AT) from www.hawglite.com
> 
> After getting a shipping cost to Australia and telling Kelly that I was going to order 20 of them, SHE DROPPED THE PRICE !!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Making Lighted Nocks*

I have found, after reviewing all the other methods here, that the easiest way to make lighted nocks (IMO) is a slight adaption of the method that another member here ( ttown ) uses.

The bow string turns the light on when firing the arrow. You use a jewellers screwdriver in a little side hole to turn it off. So you don't have to worry about things like - pulling the nocks out; loose nocks; lining up the fletchings; damaging the light when turning the nock; etc. 

And you don't need to modify the light in any way. And you only use one nock per light.

I have used this method so far to make a dozen lighted nocks without a single failure. It is super quick, and they work every time.

I use this method with Easton Uni Bushings with Easton Super nocks but this will also work on Bohning Signature nocks and others (although the Bohning Blazer Double Lock nock is a little borderline too small in diameter).

First you drill a 1/8" hole all the way up through the nock as a pilot drill (this helps prepare the way for the bigger drill). You can hold the nock in an Easton Super Nock tool to stop it spinning while drilling. Be gentle, don't drill too aggressively.

Then you drill 11/64" all the way up through the nock, only just into the string nocking area (you just need to break through to get a full diameter).

Then you drill 1/16" at right angles, all the way through, in the body of the nock, near the string area so that - on the Easton Super nock - the hole just about touches the top of the "S" symbol.

Then deburr all the holes.

Use epoxy glue on the light around the arrow end (insert dry first so you will know where to put the glue). Insert the light into the nock so that the metal part of the light is only just showing in the side hole and the LED is visible in the string part of the nock. The string needs to be able to push this down).

Once the epoxy is dry (5 minutes), the job is done.

Now I know the above may sound a little complex, but once you have done one you will see how easy it actually is.

I have attached a jewellers screwdriver to my release so I always have it "on hand" (pun intended).:teeth:


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

ToxArch1,

Can you post a close up picture how to turn off the light with your screw driver or just a picture of the finished product?

Thanks
Gene


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pictures of the process*

To save posting multiple pictures in multiple threads, I have just posted them on the following.

Have fun.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056170361&postcount=1528


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. That was a great help and the light will be much easier to turn off.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

sounds great, believe I'm going to attempt this...

thx


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Just Completed (6) & They ARE GREAT !*

Ordered (10) and gave (4) to my friend. One of his did NOT light up when he finished. But IMO this is a very good buy !!!

Recommend to everyone to check it out ! :hello2:


----------



## Hoosierbird1 (Nov 20, 2008)

How many grains do the nock stops weigh? I've been cutting off the ends of nocks and tapping those to the proper depth to act as a stopper in my CX Maxima 350's. I'm always looking for a better mousetrap!


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

The new Easton Super 3D nocks does not work when drilled out to turn off with a jewel screw driver. You still have to use the old method with a stop in the shaft to turn on the light and remove the nock to turn it off. Any other ideas?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056322800&postcount=1566


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried this method using Easton Uni Bushings with Easton Super nocks and with Bohning Signature nocks and it worked perfectly, but I found that the Bohning Blazer Double Lock nock was a little borderline too small in diameter. It still worked, but the drilling weakened the sides too much for my liking. I assume the new Easton Super 3D nock has a similar issue?


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, either they are saving plastic for cost or preventing us to drill in the nock which weakens the nock to install the light


----------



## MO_29 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

By the way, the red Easton Super Nock shown in my posts is transparent and is my preferred choice for these lighted nocks. The Bohning Signature Nock was solid color, and still works well.


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Was that the 3D super nock or reg super nock? I guess I have to see what the shop have in stock again ukey:


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Regular Super Nock


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lucky you. I don't see that color is sold at LAS.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_75&products_id=261

Only the 3D nock had the flo color and teh micro ones.

I just tested the green soild color nock and it is still pretty bright at 20 yards. I guess I'll be using those. Sure do like the transparent ones.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*where to buy*

seems hawg lite may no longer be around, kellyg sure is not. anyone have a good source for bulk 10-20 of the thill lights now? wal-mart in my area no longer carrying them?

thanks


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

memphistinker said:


> I wanted to share my good fortune with all my fellow ATer's ! :darkbeer:
> 
> Check it out . . .
> 
> http://www.hawglite.com/order.html



They seem to be back in stock....


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

camelcluch said:


> Not sure which plans you all are using to make your nocks but make sure to check out revoarcher's thread in the classifieds. Much easier to make than the other ways.


With the wealth of information that everyone else is willing to share on the forum, I'm not paying anyone else for DIY instructions. I'd rather buy nocks for $10 a piece.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> Sorry it took me so long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of the many version out there, and I have try quite few, including the expensive comercial type...

These version is the one I believe is the best one.

I DONT use FOB's it just work great with standar nocks arrows.

The only diference is that I put/push the battery/stopper with the nock I am going to use, it turns on, then I remove the nock, swith off the light and re-insert the nock just until it almost turn on the light, maybe 1/16 before full insertion, and it is just ready to go!!!

Hope it helps.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Great job*

Great job man. That is the most detailed DIY I have seen on making a lighted nock. Thanks for the detail for us novices on AT.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*Lumenok batteries*

I sell Lumenoks & Lumenok replacement batteries. With a purchase of 3 lumenoks you get 2 replacement batteries for 2 dollars extra otherwise I sell them for $5/2pk TYD. I am making an order this week and will have the ad posted soon. If you would like to make orders, just PM me.
Red= $25/3pk TYD
Green = $27/3pk TYD
add $2 for 2 extra batteries

Thanks


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is the way I did it. And they're outta stock on the lights.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqLT-4ezzk&feature=related


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

I've tried both methods, revoarcher's & the stopper method...neither work that great for the long run, at least for me. Maybe I'm doing something wrong....with revoarchers method the thin wire breaks to often when trying to turn the light out, maybe I need thicker gauge wire, I'm using a strand from 14 gauge. And with the other version I can't get my glue to set good enough in the nock to hold the light when I attempt to turn the nock off, just pulls out. I'm using gorilla glue, should I try something else?


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

*Different Approach*

You guys need to check out this design. It is a totally different concept than revoarcher's or po-nocks. If you shoot aluminum with super-uni bushings you need to check out my ad in the classifieds. DaveHawk


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry to have been MIA for so long! We've redone our website and the LED/batteries are back in stock.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

I buy all my watch-type batteries on eBay. Heck of a lot cheaper than retail and have never had a problem. I also buy the "brand" name batteries.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

*Be careful*



ToxArch1 said:


> I have found, after reviewing all the other methods here, that the easiest way to make lighted nocks (IMO) is a slight adaption of the method that another member here ( ttown ) uses.
> 
> The bow string turns the light on when firing the arrow. You use a jewellers screwdriver in a little side hole to turn it off. So you don't have to worry about things like - pulling the nocks out; loose nocks; lining up the fletchings; damaging the light when turning the nock; etc.
> 
> ...


Drilling the 11/64 Diameter thru to the string groove weakens the nock way too much for my comfort level.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

so you can just glue the part of the nock on to the light then put it in the shaft and stick the nock on top of it?


----------

